# Dedicated to please



## MonsieurAquilone

Dedicated to please.

Ant ideas?


----------



## alitza

What exactly do you mean by this? A person whose goal in life is to please others?


----------



## linguist786

*en Français:*

dévoué à plaire

*Urdu:*

خوش كرنا ہمارا مقصد ہے
(Khuush karnaa hamaaraa maqsad hai)
(literally: to please is our aim)

*Gujarati:*

ખુશ કરવું અમારો મકસદ છે
(Khuush karvu amaaro maqsad Che)
(same concept as Urdu)


----------



## Honour

TR: kendini memnun etmeye adamış.

There may be other ways to mean it.


----------



## Outsider

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Dedicated to please.
> 
> Any ideas?


About what? 

"Dedicated to please" does not sound very good to me, in English. "Dedicated to pleasure" or "dedicated to pleasing" might be better.


----------



## linguist786

Outsider said:


> About what?
> 
> "Dedicated to please" does not sound very good to me, in English. "Dedicated to pleasure" or "dedicated to pleasing" might be better.


I disagree.. "Dedicated to please" is perfect English . Your suggestions actually sound a bit strange if you don't mind me saying..


----------



## Outsider

My bad, then. I defer to your native speaker's verdict.  

However, I still agree with Alitza that *MonsieurAquilone* should explain better what he means by this phrase.


----------



## JLanguage

linguist786 said:


> I disagree.. "Dedicated to please" is perfect English . Your suggestions actually sound a bit strange if you don't mind me saying..


 
"Dedicated to please" sounds odd to me. "Here to please" sounds more idiomatic in my opinion.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I agree that it is not quite clear what is meant here.

In Russian it would be something like:
  Готовый угодить
  Стремящийся угодить
 that`s if you are talking about a male being dedicated

 If the situation suggests doing something nice rather than serving, one might prefer to use доставить удовольствие insted of угодить


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I mean it in the sense of a company who goes out of there to please their customers/clients.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese: dedicado a agradar


----------



## Grekh

spanish:
Una empresa dedícada a servirle
Una empresa a su servicio
Una empresa dedícada a complacerle.

Umm I don't really get the context but there it goes..


----------



## Fernita

Una empresa *dedicada a satisfacer* a sus clientes.


----------



## linguist786

JLanguage said:


> "Dedicated to please" sounds odd to me. "Here to please" sounds more idiomatic in my opinion.


Hmm.. I still disagree. If you think of the sentence "We are a company _dedicated to please_ our customers", then the phrase "dedicated to please" _on its own_ also sounds fine. (to me anyway..)


			
				MonsieurAquilone said:
			
		

> I mean it in the sense of a company who goes out of there to please their customers/clients.


That was exactly what I thought when I read this thread


----------



## JLanguage

linguist786 said:


> Hmm.. I still disagree. If you think of the sentence "We are a company _dedicated to please_ our customers", then the phrase "dedicated to please" _on its own_ also sounds fine. (to me anyway..)
> That was exactly what I thought when I read this thread


 
Personally, I would say "We are a company dedicated to pleasing our customers", but this might be an AE/BE difference. "I'm here to please" stands on its own, whereas "I'm dedicated to please/pleasing" does not. I guess it just depends on context.


----------



## Fernita

What do you think about this option?

"We are a company at the service of our customers."

Doesn´t it sound more natural?


----------



## Outsider

But this thread was specifically about the phrase "Dedicated to please", Fernita. See the title.


----------



## Abu Bishr

"Dedicated to please" is part of a larger expression like "We are dedicated to please you" which could easily be the motto of a catering group for example, in which case it would mean, "We have been assigned solely to please and serve you" or "Our job is only to please you". The phrase, therefore, is perfectly correct.


----------



## Fernita

Outsider said:


> But this thread was specifically about the phrase "Dedicated to please", Fernita. See the title.


 
Yes, I know. Anyway, long after opening the thread, the forero himself explained the context in which he would use it and still the natives disagree on the use of *dedicated to please*, when used in reference to a company so I thought that maybe, there was a better way to say it English. That´s all. 
*My try (dedicated to please) was posted in Spanish anyway according to the title of the thread.*
**


----------



## CriHart

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Dedicated to please.


 

Romanian:
Potrivit nevoilor dumneavoastra.


----------



## avalon2004

*Modern Greek:*

A company dedicate to please/satisfy its costumers = 
*Μια εταιρία η οποία είναι αφιερωμένη στην ικανοποίηση των πελατών της.
*_or the same with a passive construction in favour of the adjective form:_*
Μια εταιρία που αφιερώνεται στην ικανοποίηση..*


----------



## neli

Slovenian:
Prosim, posveti se mi or posveti se prosim


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: _Ihinahandog para bigyang saya_


----------

